# hd4870 problems



## NeXXuZ (Jul 24, 2008)

hi! i cannot get my radeon 4870 to work with ATITool :S have tried the different versions, but none work :S cannot move the sliders, they fall back too 0.00/0.00 all the time :S 

i use catalyst 8,7..

vista HP X64, PowerColor Radeon HD 4870

any help?


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2008)

Ati Tool currently doesn't support the HD48XX series.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ati Tool currently doesn't support the HD48XX series.



Is that still the case? if so it is not mentioned on pages of the wiki that address which cards are compatible with ati tool, also on the actual download page for ati tool.


----------



## erocker (Aug 3, 2008)

Look at the date of realease for the latest Ati tool.  RV770 didn't exist at that time.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 3, 2008)

Im pretty sure the newest ATI Tool doesnt support the HD 4XXX series yet. Older downloads should tell you whats supported. HAve to ask W1z when hes going to have it added.


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Look at the date of realease for the latest Ati tool.  RV770 didn't exist at that time.



I know that, but it says all supported except x1900pro and a thread seems to come up (or at least I have been asked at least 4 times) why they cant get there 4800 to overclock with ATi tool. I was just suggesting updating the text by the download.


----------

